# Cute Cutex bottle



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

I just found this Cutex nail polish bottle on the river bank. Circa 1930-40s. Embossed CUTEX on the bottom. I like the 3 sides being ribbed like a poison bottle (i guess it was as dangerous to drink nail polish as it is today LOL!).  It is missing the black Bakelite cap, so i put a cork in it.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 1, 2020)

Do you find lot of bottles in the river. I can’t ever find any there. I’m going to check a creak next to where the Hannibal rail road station use to be in the 1800’s


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Do you find lot of bottles in the river. I can’t ever find any there. I’m going to check a creak next to where the Hannibal rail road station use to be in the 1800’s


If i do they are usually sand blasted to death. Frosted is probably more accurate of a desciption. This one just came out of the bank in last nights downpour. Are you in Illinois by any chance? I am in NJ.  The river i am refering to is the passaic river.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 1, 2020)

I live in Missouri. 
I was on the quiver River


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

Oh, i googled the railroad seems it is in missouri also. It just cleared up and was raining all night and morning. Look along side of the tracks in the ditches. People used to dump over the fence on to the railroad property. The older the town the better.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 1, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------

